# Anderson Silva training with Steven Seagal!!



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

im not sure if anyone has seen this video, but its pretty cool! sorry if someone has already posted this video but i havent seen it here


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

haha i like how Seagal seriously thinks he teaching the greatest fighter on the planet something useful. thanks for the vid


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

I may be wrong on this but isn't striking the neck and throat illegal? Or is it just trachea?


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

lmao 3:57.. looks funny, when someone is toying with Andy.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

haha yeah most of those blows seemed illegal to me, but anderson kept saying it was legal, either he was just being nice cause he didnt want to get hurt even more, or he doesnt know much about the rules.....or they really are legal, im not sure, hes not really poking the eyes or hitting a dangerous part of the throat...

i really dont know, but im gonna be looking for some of these moves on the sonnes fight, i wouldnt be surprised to see silva try some hahaha he is pretty crazy


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

it wasnt a poke in the eye, it was more of a palm to the eye socket, it will most likely daze someone for a bit if they are going for a takedown and you do that to them. 

I dont know about that karate chop to the shoulder area... I think it was the shoulder, its like in between the shoulder and the neck. That is just to meant to weaken their arm for a bit. 

Steven Seagal is out of shape now, and has a lot of bad movies, but you cant say he doesnt know anything about that art form he teaches.

*edit* The area which Seagal was telling Anderson to do that chop is called the Trapezius, its the muscle that goes along your shoulder and neck. I dont think it would be illegal, I guess its all about placement, if its gets too close to the neck then I can see it being a problem. That type of move would require real precision in the striking.

in fact, all of these moves require amazing precision in the heat of a battle. All of them are on the verge of being illegal if they are placed a inch or even a centimeter to one side...especially that eye socket one. But if anyone has striking precision to actually test some of this stuff out, it is Anderson Silva.

I dont think they will be all that effective in MMA, this stuff that Seagal teaches is mostly just pure defense in the streets.


----------



## Rachmunas (May 15, 2009)

I love that he is learning all different fighting styles, regardless if they can be used in an octagon.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

The505Butcher said:


> I may be wrong on this but isn't striking the neck and throat illegal? Or is it just trachea?


Any strikes to the throat are illegal, nothing in the rules about strikes to the neck. Not sure if a karate chop like that would be considered illegal or not.

Seagal is really out of shape lol. Had a couple cool tricks though.


----------



## Whitehorizon (May 27, 2009)

Anderson Silva does have the precision to land those type of moves I believe. He is so fast and accurate, after seeing him land the "My fair lady kick" in a fight I have been very impressed.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

That Trapezius chop is actually some nasty stuff, try doing it to yourself, and then imagine someone doing it with huge power. :thumb02:


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Anderson over Sonnen via ninja neck break.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

ptw said:


> Anderson over Sonnen via ninja neck break.


Yup, it's all over for Chael Sonnen now. Unless we find out that Sonnen's training with Chuck Norris, in which case we're going to have the greatest fight ever in UFC history.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

aerius said:


> Yup, it's all over for Chael Sonnen now. Unless we find out that Sonnen's training with Chuck Norris, in which case we're going to have the greatest fight ever in UFC history.


I think that would be the first failure in life that Chuck Norris has ever experienced, Trying to get Chael Sonnen the win.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Weird seeing the best middleweight finder in the world "taught" new moves from a chubby, washed up master in a martial art that holds next to zero application in combat sports.

lol at "don't call me coach, call me sensei"


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

420atalon said:


> Any strikes to the throat are illegal, nothing in the rules about strikes to the neck. Not sure if a karate chop like that would be considered illegal or not.
> 
> Seagal is really out of shape lol. Had a couple cool tricks though.


That chop would be totally legal, it's just not all that useful.


----------



## Chris00 (Aug 7, 2009)

Yeah its a chop that just hurts like hell. But in the heat of battle with all the adrenaline and endorphines flowing I doubt it would be very effective. This is just my thoughts though who knows maybe apllied with perfect technique, precision, and strength it could possibly do some real damage. I dont know just seems like that kind of thing you will feel mostly after the fight not during.

On another note Andy looks really small. Maybe because hes just wearing baggy clothes.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I don't know why but I visualize Segal squaring off with Lesnar with a confused look on his face as he tries to find a neck.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Chris00 said:


> Yeah its a chop that just hurts like hell. But in the heat of battle with all the adrenaline and endorphines flowing I doubt it would be very effective. This is just my thoughts though who knows maybe apllied with perfect technique, precision, and strength it could possibly do some real damage. I dont know just seems like that kind of thing you will feel mostly after the fight not during.
> 
> On another note Andy looks really small. Maybe because hes just wearing baggy clothes.


Not to mention that if you have the opportunity to throw a chop like that, why not make a fist and try to connect a few inches upward, on their jaw, whereupon you have a chance to score a real KO?


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

DJ Syko said:


> haha i like how Seagal seriously thinks he teaching the greatest fighter on the planet something useful. thanks for the vid


Silva is the best Mixed Martial Artist in the world. Steven Seagal is a legit Aikido master and he has belts in Kendo, Shito-ryu and Judo. So thinking that Seagal can't teach Anderson things is just wrong. Granted, Seagal probably won't teach him much that you can actually use in MMA, but Silva can and will learn alot from Seagal.


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Chris00 said:


> Yeah its a chop that just hurts like hell. But in the heat of battle with all the adrenaline and endorphines flowing I doubt it would be very effective. This is just my thoughts though who knows maybe apllied with perfect technique, precision, and strength it could possibly do some real damage. I dont know just seems like that kind of thing you will feel mostly after the fight not during.
> 
> On another note Andy looks really small. Maybe because hes just wearing baggy clothes.


In the video when they interview Seagal he tells the interviewer that what he's teaching Silva is really of no use to him. Silva looks small because he's next to Steven Seagal, he may be a cheesy badass actor(lol), but people forget he's a huge man...the guy is 6'4 and looks well over 250 lbs. All jokes aside, he's not exactly the youngest guy, at 58 years old he's very active, he's no HGH stallone by any means haha but give the guy some respect, 7th degree blackbelt...he knows his shit.


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> *edit* The area which Seagal was telling Anderson to do that chop is called the Trapezius, its the muscle that goes along your shoulder and neck. I dont think it would be illegal, I guess its all about placement, if its gets too close to the neck then I can see it being a problem. That type of move would require real precision in the striking.
> 
> I dont think they will be all that effective in MMA, this stuff that Seagal teaches is mostly just pure defense in the streets.


Yes, strikes to the trapezius are legal. At least they are at the 108 Promotions shows in Kansas City. I ended a fight with elbow strikes to the trap from my back with my opponent in my guard. It is however illegal to strike 1 inch higher on the neck.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

What is funny about this video is that you know Andy will try some of that stuff against Chael just because he can. Eye socket palm thrust TDD FTW.


----------



## daveh98 (May 26, 2007)

Steven Seagal is actually a pretty damn sweet practitioner of his craft. It is a pretty amazing martial art. While not practical for MMA, it is extremely useful for self-defense and general mind/body connection as it requires using the force of another against them. It truly is a self-defense art and very lethal for street use. If anyone has watched his show Law Man (I think that is the name), you can tell he is a dedicated guy to his police crew, martial arts and his civic duties. I respect the dude at least...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

daveh98 said:


> Steven Seagal is actually a pretty damn sweet practitioner of his craft. It is a pretty amazing martial art. While not practical for MMA, it is extremely useful for self-defense and general mind/body connection as it requires using the force of another against them. It truly is a self-defense art and very lethal for street use. If anyone has watched his show Law Man (I think that is the name), you can tell he is a dedicated guy to his police crew, martial arts and his civic duties. I respect the dude at least...


Isnt he getting sued or something because i think he made an arrest which he isnt authorized to do.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

DJ Syko said:


> haha i like how Seagal seriously thinks he teaching the greatest fighter on the planet something useful. thanks for the vid


Imagine if he cornered Anderson when he fights Sonnen, that would make me wee my pants, no Anderson all one motion,lol.


----------



## Inferno (Jan 19, 2010)

I have 2 questions, hopefully someone can answer.

1. Is the joint manipulation he was using to throw AS to the mat legal?

2. If so, would it even work given the wrists are heavily taped?


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Inferno said:


> I have 2 questions, hopefully someone can answer.
> 
> 1. Is the joint manipulation he was using to throw AS to the mat legal?
> 
> 2. If so, would it even work given the wrists are heavily taped?


Small joint manipulation is illegal. Doubt it would work with the tapes and gloves anyways.


----------



## Inferno (Jan 19, 2010)

420atalon said:


> Small joint manipulation is illegal. Doubt it would work with the tapes and gloves anyways.


Cool, thanks for the input bud.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Is the wrist joint considered small? I thought the small joint rule was meant for prying fingers and toes etc.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Iuanes said:


> Is the wrist joint considered small? I thought the small joint rule was meant for prying fingers and toes etc.


You are exactly correct. Small joint manipulation as defined by the Unified Rules of MMA is fingers and toes, and does not include the wrist.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Holy s***

This video mae me so pumped...

Im really hoping to see Silva going "á lá Seagal" on Chael, that would be the best mma moment ever. :thumb02:

Edit: 5:48, A.Silva farts. muahahahha


----------



## xgarrettxvx (Jan 2, 2010)

i forgot to quote it but, what is the "my fair lady" kick? sweet video btw awesome find.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

I cant see that video in Germany because it contains content of sony music entertainment. Someone has a different link?


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

fullcontact said:


> Weird seeing the best middleweight finder in the world "taught" new moves from a chubby, washed up master in a martial art that holds next to zero application in combat sports.
> 
> lol at "don't call me coach, call me sensei"


lol exactly


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Uchaaa said:


> I cant see that video in Germany because it contains content of sony music entertainment. Someone has a different link?


Uploaded to megavideo

http://www.megavideo.com/?v=YL8EDQ0T


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Now Steven is teaching the best fighter on planet earth some sweet moves. The other day i saw him on a reality type of show where he teached a cop how to shoot. What a man.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

ACTAFOOL said:


> im not sure if anyone has seen this video, but its pretty cool! sorry if someone has already posted this video but i havent seen it here
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlQw9fJ9CKk


Had to rep you...cuz I think I'm the only person in my gym that prolly ever took Aikido. Of course I was only an Orange belt, but I think every martial arts has it's usefulness, some more than others obviously. But man I was stoked to see Anderson learning under the man himself, Steven Seagal. 

Once Anderson applies the techniques it's simply going to add to his arsenal.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Seagal I dont know. I dont buy his serious-tough-guy look. I remember reading about when he and Van Damme were visiting a Stallone's party. 

Seagal acted like a dick, Van Damma asked him to step outside and Seagal pissed in his pants.


That 'fight' with like 20 aikido guys on youtube looked so staged.


The video is cool though, Silva looks impressed. Also I dont think its poke since he is pushing the guy with open palm.


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

Rusko said:


> Seagal I dont know. I dont buy his serious-tough-guy look. I remember reading about when he and Van Damme were visiting a Stallone's party.
> 
> Seagal acted like a dick, Van Damma asked him to step outside and Seagal pissed in his pants.


lmao, nice guests for a party, was Schwarzenegger and the others (from "The Expendables" maybe?) there too? :laugh:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Leed said:


> lmao 3:57.. looks funny, when someone is toying with Andy.


I bet Steven thought it was hilarious until Anderson stood up and said something. Steven has never had someone get back up after one of his attacks.


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

AmdM said:


> Uploaded to megavideo
> 
> http://www.megavideo.com/?v=YL8EDQ0T


Thx, but the video is not available:confused02:


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Uchaaa said:


> Thx, but the video is not available:confused02:


Strange thing... They´re pretty fast erasing the video... :confused05:

I´ll be uploading it to megaupload in a couple of hours, so you can finnaly see it...


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

AmdM said:


> Strange thing... They´ve erased the video in a couple of hours... :confused05:
> 
> I´ll be uploading it to megaupload in a couple of hours, so you can finnaly see it...


Oh your the best


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Uchaaa said:


> Thx, but the video is not available:confused02:


Grab it b4 it´s gone
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=PIFIAUT7


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Seagal is 80% movie hype and TBH the guy might be able to teach who knows but Ive seen him talk out his neck about fighting a few times.

Chops to the neck are ignorant and thats why you dont see fighters doing them. Odds are if you use them then you're going to get the throat and get a point taken or a DQ so for the lack of effectiveness they are just not applicable in MMA.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

I clicked on this thread expecting to see some hilarious fanmade GIF animation, wow was I wrong!

Sonnen, you better watch out for that sweet double-palm TDD


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

Man Anderson is just adding new material Chael Sonnen can use:thumb02:


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

And so the bizarre Anderson Silva antics rises another level. This was amusing and a lil surreal. Segal was kinda cool in _Bloodsport_, _Kickboxer_ _Hard Target_, _Universal Soldier_...oh wait..


----------



## Term (Jul 28, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> Isnt he getting sued or something because i think he made an arrest which he isnt authorized to do.


I don't know about that, but I understand he is being sued by women who are accusing him as using them as sex slaves.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Aikido does seem to be a fairly ineffective striking technique for MMA but i do think that it counters wrestlers and grapplers better than Muy Thai or Karate, so i do think it has a use in MMA, just like most Martial arts do.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> Aikido does seem to be a fairly ineffective striking technique for MMA but i do think that it counters wrestlers and grapplers better than Muy Thai or Karate, so i do think it has a use in MMA, just like most Martial arts do.


Yeap, seems like those two are in the way of finding out wrestling´s kryptonite...

Man, MMA is just getting better and better!!!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

*Anderson Silva Training With Steven Seagal for Sonnen Fight*

Video or it didn't happen right?



> *Consider Your Minds Blown; Anderson Silva Training With Steven Seagal for Sonnen Fight and Chael Couldn't Care Less​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.cagepotato.com/consider-...n-seagal-sonnen-fight-and-chael-couldnt-care-


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

I really don't understand this. I am so confused as to what goes through the spider's mind sometimes...

Is he just high all the time? Or is seagal his childhood hero? or what?


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

The505Butcher said:


> I really don't understand this. I am so confused as to what goes through the spider's mind sometimes...
> 
> Is he just high all the time? Or is seagal his childhood hero? or what?


Anderson is planning on ripping out Chael's jugular for the TKO win.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I love this. it shows the spider is always willing to learn new things. 

unlike that talentless moron whose master plan is to LNP for 25 mins.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

vilify said:


> I love this. it shows the spider is always willing to learn new things.
> 
> unlike that talentless moron whose master plan is to LNP for 25 mins.


At least he's not trying to hide it and say he's a "complete martial artist" He's made it pretty clear that he's just going to LnP for five rounds if he can.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> At least he's not trying to hide it and say he's a "complete martial artist" He's made it pretty clear that he's just going to LnP for five rounds if he can.


yeah but why not just enter a wrestling tournament :dunno:


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

vilify said:


> yeah but why not just enter a wrestling tournament :dunno:


The UFC has more publicity, that's what Chael wants.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Mx2 said:


> The UFC has more publicity, that's what Chael wants.


so after this loss, he'll take all the publicity he gets and hopefully go somewhere else. :thumbsup:


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

vilify said:


> so after this loss, he'll take all the publicity he gets and hopefully go somewhere else. :thumbsup:


What are you going to do if he lays on Silva for 25 minutes and gets the win?


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> What are you going to do if he lays on Silva for 25 minutes and gets the win?


Continue to complain about the judging in MMA, and probably go to Brazil and join any riots that break out.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> What are you going to do if he lays on Silva for 25 minutes and gets the win?


Oh I am going to laugh for at least 3 days.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Oh I am going to laugh for at least 3 days.


I'm with you, I don't really like either guy, so I'll laugh if Chael can somehow shock the world and wins in the most boring fight ever.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Also, Seagal was once choked out behind the set by a RNC and pooped his pants. True story.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Also, Seagal was once choked out behind the set by a RNC and pooped his pants. True story.


thanks for that info :sarcastic03:


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Also, Seagal was once choked out behind the set by a RNC and pooped his pants. True story.


What??? That's the funniest thing I've heard all day! Tell me you can actually find something official to back up that claim!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Life B Ez said:


> Video or it didn't happen right?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cagepotato.com/consider-...n-seagal-sonnen-fight-and-chael-couldnt-care-


 
Chael is an idiot, I have a friend that trained in Seagal Studio's in Japan when we were in High School. The guy is no joke here are some of his accomplishments with respect to Martial Arts:



> *Is the first foreigner ever to own and operate an Aikido dojo in Japan.*
> 
> Known as "Master Take Shigemichi", he was the chief instructor at the Aikido Tenshin Dojo in the city of Osaka.
> 
> ...


 
Chael is dumb....period. Not sure really how this benefits Silva butit certainly cant hurt him....:confused02: My buddy....was at the Akido Dojo in Japan...bold above!!! Anderson learning these techniques is not gonna hurt him and there are alot of skills you can pick up from a Master...


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

This is the closest to a source I could find. 






Jon Wertheim is the interviewee


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Why to create another thread on this matter?
http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/78066-anderson-silva-training-steven-seagal.html


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

It can hurt since Aikido is the manipulations of opponents hands and fingers to submit them... usually... so if he teaches Anderson that and Anderson has a brain lapse like his last fight and does it and gets DQ'ed again!

Probably not going to happen but still. It really does not help.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

AmdM said:


> Why to create another thread on this matter?
> http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/78066-anderson-silva-training-steven-seagal.html


Im sure a mod will fix it, I will Pm one....:thumbsup:



EDIT: PM sent


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Calibretto9 said:


> What??? That's the funniest thing I've heard all day! Tell me you can actually find something official to back up that claim!


The video someone else posted is a pretty good source. Gene Lebell choked him out after a debate between the two. Seagal proceeded to poop his pants upon losing consciousness.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Ha. I'm a Silva fan, but I had to laugh at the fact that they spent the first few minutes learning a joint lock followed by an illegal neck strike. 

And Seagal in his stance, with his belly hanging down, awesome to watch on every level! Hell, I'd learn Aikido from Seagal, I wouldn't train in a brand new Art prior to a title defense, but that's just me!


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

So I'm a little confused. Is he there long-term to actually help train Silva for his fight, or just there under special circumstances showing him a few techniques? I figured it's the latter but with other comments being made on this video I'm not so sure.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Mx2 said:


> So I'm a little confused. Is he there long-term to actually help train Silva for his fight, or just there under special circumstances showing him a few techniques? I figured it's the latter but with other comments being made on this video I'm not so sure.


I'm telling you Silva is going to win this fight by TKO via jugular removal


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> I'm telling you Silva is going to win this fight by TKO via jugular removal


Then he shall proceed to do the moonwalk across the octagon in Chael's blood.

(Tried to rep, gotta spread the love)


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Mx2 said:


> Then he shall proceed to do the moonwalk across the octagon in Chael's blood.
> 
> (Tried to rep, gotta spread the love)


I can only hope! It would be a fitting end to Sonnen and all his bs smacktalk and lame excuses.


----------



## mastodon2222 (Feb 4, 2010)

Silva's probably just "training" with Seagal for fun - maybe he liked some of his movies, who knows - but Seagal's never proven anything in a real ring and is a paper tiger, imo, nothing to learn from him.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I like how some of you think he is actually training him. He is just a friend and they were ******* around and doing it for whatever brazilian tv show this aired on.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Merged.


----------



## Kado (Apr 18, 2010)

Lol, Chaels only hope is going to train with Chuck Norris.


----------



## fullcontact (Sep 16, 2006)

I am waiting for Chael Sonnen to get training advice from a B-level washed up former WWE-guy:thumbsup:


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I see it already. Double palm strike to the dome, Aikido chop to the trapz, sternum shot, kidney shot, = super deadly combo from hell FTW!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Fun Video! Thanks for posting!


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

In the Philippines, MMA teaching is all about Akido is taught first before anything. It's been a staple here for a long time and a requirement for policemen. 

I am usually (or rather always) the strongest guy in my gym at 155-160 (No PEDs except NO Explode pre-workout), I bench 200-250 (+ barbell), high rep 170-200 lbs squats and deadlifts as well. Compared to the 'ripped' 200+ lbs type guys. I'm pretty flexible too. I try to do hard running on my University's track once a week. I played along with one of regulars there who does Akido on the dance level of my gym (matted floors), this was my first high speed grappling experience. 

I started out just bearhugging, eventually I had both his hands controlled, but still clueless just holding the guy's hands, overpowering... then he did shit and somehow he got my wrist bent backwards(painful), I tried to overpower, get it straighted out - it all just plays in to a good Akido person's skills. He was taking it seriously, me saying 'OK OK OK', wasn't working. I'm not an martial arts guy so I didn't know the tap rule was the only universal 'i quit', so I kept trying to get out of it while he was controlling, hommie could of broken my wrist if he wanted to. If we were punching from I would destroyed him though I believe. After he had my wrist however, I was at his mercy. Needless to say dude fucked my wrist up for like good two weeks, I felt phantom pains for months. Silva was most definitely not messing around with the pain in his wrist, shit hurts.

Ya - it's Steven Segal, but if he a top Akido trainer, even the greatest fighter in the world (Anderson) can walk away learning some new stuff. Probably not in one day. I don't really know much about Akido except when you have the skills, you the can control a guy up with joint manipulating in a flash, especially the wrists.


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

MrObjective said:


> In the Philippines, MMA teaching is all about Akido is taught first before anything. It's been a staple here for a long time and a requirement for policemen.
> 
> I am usually (or rather always) the strongest guy in my gym at 155-160 (No PEDs except NO Explode pre-workout), I bench 200-250 (+ barbell), high rep 170-200 lbs squats and deadlifts as well. Compared to the 'ripped' 200+ lbs type guys. I'm pretty flexible too. I try to do hard running on my University's track once a week. I played along with one of regulars there who does Akido on the dance level of my gym (matted floors), this was my first high speed grappling experience.
> 
> ...


Isn't small joint manipulation illegal in MMA? Does this include wrists as well, or only fingers and toes?


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Mx2 said:


> Isn't small joint manipulation illegal in MMA? Does this include wrists as well, or only fingers and toes?


http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20071217194855AAVWJRC

No mention of wrists there.

I guess the wrist taping/gloves makes it a lot more difficult in MMA matches.

Police officers use it everyday though to manipulate and subdue people.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

MrObjective said:


> In the Philippines, MMA teaching is all about Akido is taught first before anything. It's been a staple here for a long time and a requirement for policemen.
> 
> I am usually (or rather always) the strongest guy in my gym at 155-160 (No PEDs except NO Explode pre-workout), I bench 200-250 (+ barbell), high rep 170-200 lbs squats and deadlifts as well. Compared to the 'ripped' 200+ lbs type guys. I'm pretty flexible too. I try to do hard running on my University's track once a week. I played along with one of regulars there who does Akido on the dance level of my gym (matted floors), this was my first high speed grappling experience.
> 
> ...


This seems like a very large self promotion post. Aikido is entertaining but is mostly Illegal in the UFC. That and it is better used for disarming individuals that actual hand to hand combat. Aikido is fun when you first see it used but is pretty much a joke to anyone who has seen it before. A guy tried to do it to me and I am not going to say he is the best at it because he is not but I just took him down and pulled my hand free. It really would not be usefull unless Chael comes in with a knife hidden somewhere.

That and neck strikes are illegal and extremely hard to do. I would understand if he was teaching him to grab the arm and punch for the chin... but a neck chop? This is not an Austin Powers movie.


----------

